# my slammed sentra.



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

she's not done but i made the b13 coilovers work on her after some modding.


----------



## dc588 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## pedroelmalo (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah!! i like it!! did u buy new coilovers or sourced them?


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

How bad does it ride?


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

used ground control with eibach springs stock struts home made top hats. rides smooth for a slammed car. rubs lol


----------



## Henry Series (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice ride sir.

I also have a b12. located here in the Philippines. 

sharing my b12...










this Photo was taken recently last July 28th at the Mall of Asia Philippines.

it was the anniversary of our all sentra club (Sentra Club Philippines SCPH)


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful! do your back doors not open well? im having this issue a lot!


----------



## Henry Series (Aug 17, 2012)

Wesleyb12 said:


> Beautiful! do your back doors not open well? im having this issue a lot!


so far they're functioning properly. 

although I need to change the rear driver door handle coz it got broken when I was restoring the car.

hope you could share more pics of you ride sir.


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Henry Series (Aug 17, 2012)

Wesleyb12 said:


>


lovin' the stance of your b12 sir!

sir, what model is your b12? is it the all power variant?

are there still parts available in your country for that kind of front turn signal lights of yours?

post more pics if you have..

would like to see more pics of your ride.


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

its the base model with a 3 speed auto. im swapping to a 5 speed manual next month! the front turn signals are very hard to find  and i only know of 2 sedans like this in my state (colorado,usa)


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

went on a cruise to my locale mountains (estes colorado)


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I lowered my 90 using sprint springs but got tired of hitting everything so I put it back to stock, this is how it looked, I am running 195/50/15's on it.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

looking good guys ! 

heres one for you


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

here it is again. this time im running some 205's (that are a pain to make fit this low!) front and rear strut tower brace off the b15. front and rear pulsar sway bar. notched from for axle clearance.


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

UPDATE: got new rims and a lot of suspension work done. now running custom made struts from a b15 sentra. she doesnt sit super low anymore (lost an oil pan) but here she is. oh and the picture of the black b12 and the blue integra is going in Import Tuner's august issue!!!!! they're putting us in the "reader's ride's"


----------



## b12sentra89 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice bro

love the green wheels

hope to do my suspension after going through my engine.

so might pick your brains on what you did.


----------



## z4ch (Jun 26, 2013)

Wesleyb12 said:


> went on a cruise to my locale mountains (estes colorado)


this! super clean, dude


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

heres how she shits now. and no theres are NOT replicas!!!


----------



## AltheZilent (Feb 9, 2014)

*Hello*

I want to change the standard suspension of my b12... but I don't know how can I do that... and I saw this post of yours and I liked the way this lady looks! Would you share your wisdom with us mortals? LOL
thanks bro, and congrats for such a beauty.


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

heres the lost shot of the sentra  she's down for the count knocking like no other think the engine is toast! the suspension is all b13 sentra stuff. if you plan to go this low you need to make extended top hats google it its not that hard or you can pay a machine shop to get it done


----------

